# Cell phones and/or IPhones



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Can someone tell me what are the actual costs of a iphone contract? Its confusing to me with various prices that I see. Such and such a price for the phone itself. Data pack? What is Data pack? From what I understand it could run into over a hundred a month, or more. If so, why would anyone want to spend that type of money just for a phone, when most complained the cost of landline phones were high...which in retrospect, they are a bargain as compared to Iphones. Is it because the games, and gps that they include in them? What if one doesn't care about GPS and definitely not games? Is it because of its portability? Not being far from family nor friends? I just don't understand this phenomenon of IPhones.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the data pack is so you can go online and also receive emails etc 
the contracts will all vary depending on how much data you want to use each month, free calls, texts etc and if you pay towards the phone itself 

not in US - so cant comment on the plans 

move to the iphone forum


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Some of us use our phones for business/work.

Data service in indispensable.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, for business/work its understandable...but unfortunately, i feel that most use it as a toy.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If you don't know what you'd use a smartphone for, then you don't need one. I don't know what your thought-process is that leads you to the conclusion no one else in the world needs one either.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, i thought the idea behind a cell phone or iphone was meant mainly for connections with family, friends and some business....not GPS, emails, movies, games and the ilk..naturally with the latter thrown in, makes the phone companies very happy and the group of people who enjoy that part, which I refer to as a toy...It can go well over 100-to 200 dollars a month more...and yet cable offers in a sense more, and they complain that the prices are too high for cable. Go figure


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You have an opinion. Don't purport it to be fact.


----------

